# .

## LAEN

?  
,     .    (!)

----------


## Sky

()    .     5 .     .        .        .    ,  ,   .

----------


## sharasha

( ,  )
    ',  ,  !

----------


## Sky

> _18.09.2009, 16:44_
>    볿 1                         . .  ,               . 
>       -   ,     :     ,  ,  ,  ,       ,           .        ,        .   .     (  ),     . 
>  ϳ             , . 
>      ,  㳿  . , ,     7         .     .       ,  , , ,  .      . 
>  ,   ,     ,    ,           ( ).    14 . 
>           .     (    23 )  8  .   - 2.5 .

  
_________________________
    

> _18.09.2009, 16:38_
>    ᒺ     ,    .         .   쳿            .        .   .        ,    ,        .    쳿.   ,     ,  .    ,         . 
>        쳿  ,        쳿.      ,       .             ,   ,         ,    ,  .         .

    **:    ,  ,    .   .

----------


## LAEN

.      .
   .   . 
 ,  ,   ... 
       .

----------


## Sky

> ,  ,   ...

     .   

> .

    .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,   ?

----------


## Sky

.  4.

----------


## Scald

*Sky*,

----------


## LAEN

,  .

----------


## LAEN

> -  ""      -      ???

    .
       :)

----------


## Sky

.  20

----------


## LAEN

-    ,  . 
?...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?...

----------


## LAEN

))) 
    ,        ,

----------


## Sir_2006

,      ...
      -      -       ,         ...

----------


## LAEN

,  -    ,     ,    "",          -     ...

----------


## sharasha

> ?...

      ...  

> ,        ,

  ҳ   .  ,   (  ).   ? ,     .  ,  ! 
 ,   ,  !   !

----------


## LAEN

> 

   ?   ( )    !

----------


## sharasha

*LAEN*,     .  ?))      -, -....

----------


## LAEN

*sharasha*,   ) 
   ,    ...     ...

----------

""     2-3      (.. )   ?       ...

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Sir_2006

> ""

        ,       .
     ,       ?  ,     ,   ,    3     2      ,         5 - 10  .  ,     , -  ,   .     -   ? -  ,    *fragov*,

----------


## LAEN

.  .  
 ,     ,     -23.
   .-...

----------


## Sky

.      "Titan",            .

----------


## LAEN

> *      ,       23*  
> 1,5  -      3,5 , ,   ,       .          -    .  
>     .     23    99%,   -  .     .      1,5 ,        4,5 . .   ,  ,        . 
> / ,  ,       .  
>     ,     ,  / 
>   ,   ,   3,5    ,   -  2     . ,     -    . 
> / ,  ,       .  
>     - 3 .       ,      / 
>             .   .  :  '  ,   .    ,       . ³   ',         .      -      '   . 
> ...

  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/7480/

----------

-:      
   23 -  )))

----------


## jamlife

> -:      
>    23 -  )))

  . -     .

----------


## kroal

> http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/7480/

  ....  http://averba.com.ua/avtopravo/ostorozhno-yamy.html
         1   - 500 ..   -23  - 600 .    1.5 . ???

----------

***,        .   ,     .   ,    ...        ...

----------


## LAEN

.  
,    23         .     ?...

----------


## Sky

23 .

----------


## LAEN

> *
> * 
>      ,       .    ,            .  , ,    ,    , ,  .       ,  .       . ,      ,         .

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/88840251/  
============================================== 
,    ... **:    ..    -

----------


## Sky

-    .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,       :)

----------


## Sky

. ҳ       ,      .

----------


## LAEN

-1

----------


## LAEN



----------

